# Probleme mit SEW Movitrac



## berndi (21 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
bin gerade dabei meine Drehbank auf Antrieb mit FU umzurüsten und komme irgendwie nicht mit den Parametereinstellungen des Motors zurecht.
Vorab muss ich erwähnen das ich eigendlich das dies völliges Neuland für mich ist und hoffe hier Hilfe zu bekommen.
Was ich habe:

*Asyncron Motor mit Sternschaltung, Fremdbelüftet*
1 /1,5kW
3,5/3,55A
380V/50Hz
1,3/2PS
1440 U/min
0,64/0,86 cos.phi
mit Flachriemenscheibe d 140mm

*SEW Movitrac 31B015-503-4-00* 
Eingang
U= 3*380...500V +/-10%
f=50...60HZ +/-10%
I=3,5A AC (400V)
T=0...45 C IP20
Ausgang / Output
U=3*0V...UNetz
f=0...400Hz
I=4,0A AC (400V)
P=2,8 kVA LastartM

Sowie ein Bediengerät *FBG31C-08* und eimem Unterbaufilter *SEW EMV-Modul EF 030-503* . 
Das Bediengerät ist zwar eigendlich von einem Movitrac 31c...... funktioniert aber auch vollständig an diesen FU.

Gesteuert wird der Fu auch über Handbetrieb über das Bediengerät.

Bei unbelasteter Motorwelle funktionert das Ganze eigendlich wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, jedoch sobald auch nur die geringste Last im Anfahrzustand anliegt (zb wenn ich die Riemenscheibe mit der Hand leicht abbremse) läuft anscheinend der FU an seine Strombegrenzung die angezeigte Frequenz beläuft sich auf etwa 10Hz und die Motorwelle "zuckelt und ruckelt" einfach kraftlos vor sich hin, der Motor kommt nicht auf Touren.
Wenn jedoch der Motor unbebremst auf eine gewisse Umdrehungszahl kommt, dreht der Motor anscheinend kraftvoll.

Einstellung derzeit Motorparameter: Feck 50, Fmin 20, Fmax 50, Motorspannung 380, Max Strom 150, Motor selbstst.ausmessen wurde von mir abgeschaltet. 
Was ich versuchsweise eingestellt habe, ohne genau zu wissen was das überhaupt ist, war IxR auf 90% und auch 0%, Schlupf usw jedoch ohne grössere Änderungen des beschriebenen Übels.
Die Rampen auf und ab habe ich verändert mit dem Erfolg das die zeitweise Störung "Bremschopper" nicht mehr auftritt.

Bin eigendlich Gas-Wasserintallateur (ja ja, ich weiss, Wasser und Strom vertragen sich nicht :-D) bin zur Zeit etwas hilflos da ich auch im Grunde nicht 100% weiss was genau die Veränderungen der einzelen Menuepunkte bewirken sollen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bin wirklich für jede hilfe dankbar, Gruss, Bernd


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Mai 2009)

An der IxR Kompensation sollte man schonmal nicht rumdrehen wenn man nicht weiß was man tut. 

Da davon ausgegangen werden muss dass schon mehrere Parameter verstellt wurden, nochmal von Null beginnen:

- Handbuch des Umrichters besorgen (Papier oder PDF von der SEW Webseite)
- Umrichter auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen
- Standard Inbetriebnahmevorgang durchgehen wie es im Handbuch beschrieben ist.

Da deine Anwendung so weit es zu ersehen ist nichts spezielles ist, sollten die Werkseinstellungen erstmal einen lauffähigen Antrieb herstellen.


----------



## berndi (21 Mai 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> An der IxR Kompensation sollte man schonmal nicht rumdrehen wenn man nicht weiß was man tut.
> 
> Da davon ausgegangen werden muss dass schon mehrere Parameter verstellt wurden, nochmal von Null beginnen:
> 
> ...


Hallo
was ich nicht verstehe ist, wenn ich Werkseinstellung lade, wird der Wert für Strom max automatisch auf 150% gesetzt. Bedeutet das das ich diesen Wert auf 100% reduzieren muss? 
Soll ich die Funktion Motor ausmessen P328/P348 einschalten oder die Werte manuell eingeben. 
Mit den reinen Werkseinstellungen hatte ich es auch schon versucht, aber da war das Ergebnis genauso missarabel.
Ist der Fu denn von der Leistung überhaupt ausreichend in Verbindung mit meinem Motor?
Bernd


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Mai 2009)

berndi schrieb:


> Hallo
> was ich nicht verstehe ist, wenn ich Werkseinstellung lade, wird der Wert für Strom max automatisch auf 150% gesetzt.


Im Umrichter sind bestimmte Werte als Werkseinstellungen hinterlegt. In der Dokumentation sind die Werte der Werkseinstellung immer irgendwie hervorgehoben. In dem Fall ist das 150 %.
Die 150 % sind von I nenn, du hast nicht geschrieben dass du das irgendwo eingestellt hast.

Deine Motordaten machen mich etwas stutzig. Zwei Leistungen, zwei verschiedene cos phi. Ist das vielleicht ein Motor der früher zwei Drehzahlen hatte, evtl. zwei getrennte Wicklungen oder Dahlanderschaltung? 
Passt die Motorschaltung zu den eingegebenen Parametern?

Der Umrichter versucht bestimmte Wicklungsdaten wie Induktivitäten und Widerstände aus den Typenschilddaten zu bestimmen. Wenn diese total daneben liegen kann es schon sein dass der Motor garnicht richtig läuft.


----------



## berndi (22 Mai 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Im Umrichter sind bestimmte Werte als Werkseinstellungen hinterlegt. In der Dokumentation sind die Werte der Werkseinstellung immer irgendwie hervorgehoben. In dem Fall ist das 150 %.
> Die 150 % sind von I nenn, du hast nicht geschrieben dass du das irgendwo eingestellt hast.
> 
> Deine Motordaten machen mich etwas stutzig. Zwei Leistungen, zwei verschiedene cos phi. Ist das vielleicht ein Motor der früher zwei Drehzahlen hatte, evtl. zwei getrennte Wicklungen oder Dahlanderschaltung?
> ...


Hallo, bin eben auch schon über den Begriff Dahlander im Net gestolpert und vermute das du Recht hast damit.
War eben nochmal in meiner Werkstatt und hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht
So vermute ich, müsste die Brücke gesetzt werden das der Motor mit max. Drehzahl läuft
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/4732/klemme.jpg
Hier mal ein Bild vom Typenschild
http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/5748/motorp.jpg
und ein Bild vom Klemmplan
http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/7971/planawd.jpg
zur Zeit ist die Brücke auf V1 U1 W1 und nicht auf V2 U2 W2
Führt die falsche Brücke dazu das der Motor nicht das macht was ich bzw der FU will?
Oder ist der Motor für meine Zwecke ungeeignet?

Gruss, Bernd


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Mai 2009)

berndi schrieb:


> Führt die falsche Brücke dazu das der Motor nicht das macht was ich bzw der FU will?
> Oder ist der Motor für meine Zwecke ungeeignet?



Das ist ein 4/8-poliger Dahlandermotor. Die Brücke hast du für die hohe Drehzahl, also 1440 1/min, schon richtig gesetzt.
Wichtig ist aber dass du bei der FU Parametrierung auch die Parameter die auf der rechten Seite auf dem Typenschild stehen eingibst. Also:
1,5 kW / 1,55 A / 1440 1/min / cos phi 0,86

Den Motor kannst du schon mit einem FU betreiben - bei einer Neuanlage wäre ein Dahlander dafür aber viel zu schade/teuer.

Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht bin kann ich so auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen. Ist der Umrichter denn neu? Ansonsten guckt bestimmt nochmal ein SEW-Umrichter Spezi hier rein und hilft dir weiter.


----------



## berndi (27 Mai 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist aber dass du bei der FU Parametrierung auch die Parameter die auf der rechten Seite auf dem Typenschild stehen eingibst. Also:
> 1,5 kW / 1,55 A / 1440 1/min / cos phi 0,86


 
Tja, genau diese Menuepunkte sind weder im Handbuch vermerkt, noch sonst zu finden durch durchgehen aller Menue und Untermenueepunkte. 
Hier mal der link zum Handbuch http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/download/pdf/09229000.pdf



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht bin kann ich so auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen Ansonsten guckt bestimmt nochmal ein SEW-Umrichter Spezi hier rein und hilft dir weiter.


 
Währe schön wenn sich jemand finden würde, der sich speziell mit diesem Hersteller auskennt oder Erfahrung hat


----------



## doktorstrom (27 Mai 2009)

Also, mir fällt da gerade folgendes auf:

Normalerweise werden beim Anschluss des *Dahlandermotors* für *hohe Drehzahl* die Brücken zwischen *1U 1V 1W* eingelegt und die Zuleitung an *2U 2V 2W.*

Dein Motor scheint mir aber ein älteres Modell mit anderer Klemmenbezeichnung zu sein, da solltest Du dich doch lieber an den vorhandenen Klemmenplan halten und die Brücken zwischen *W2 U2 V2* legen.

Vielleicht löst das ja Dein Problem ???


----------



## wolder (28 Mai 2009)

berndi schrieb:


> Tja, genau diese Menuepunkte sind weder im Handbuch vermerkt, noch sonst zu finden durch durchgehen aller Menue und Untermenueepunkte.
> Hier mal der link zum Handbuch http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/download/pdf/09229000.pdf
> 
> 
> ...



auf deinem Bediengerät ist ein Picon mit einem Motor. Wenn du mit enter auf dieses Picon gehst, dann kommst du in dem Motorparameterliste.
Da mußt du deinen Motor definieren! Mit samt den Strom, cos pohi, Drehzahl... und ob du einen 4 Quadranten betrieb möchtest.

Den Motor kannst du nicht in der "normalen" Parameterliste konfigurieren.

Gruß wolder


----------



## hausenm (28 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
einfacher geht das parametrieen mit MCD-TOOL und der entsprechenden Schnittstelle. Nur so als Ergänzung


----------

